# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كلام في سرك

## شيرين عابدين

﻿                                                     
كلام فى سرك : عندما تكون المقلاة جديدة ضعي عليها قليلا من الخل وضعيها على النار وعندالغليان ارفعيها من النار وهذا يمنع التصاق الطعام بعد ذلك‬

----------


## شيرين عابدين

تنظيف الفضيات


﻿  

كلام فى سرك : يمكنك الاستفادة من الماء المغلي المتبقي من سلق البطاطس بقشرها في تنظيف الملاعق والشوك المصنوعة من الفضة أو الفضية لإزالة الطبقة السوداء التي تغطيها.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

التخلص من قشره الشعر
 
استعملى اى شامبو اطفال لانه خالى من الكيماويات + ملعقة عسل ابيض 
والعسل هيغلف الشعر بالفيتامينات وهيحافظ عليها وهيحمى الشعر من القشرة

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لاضفاء رائحة جميلة عند الطبخ
﻿             

 

ضعى قطعة صغيرة جدا من المسك فوق الشعلة وكلما اشعلتى الغاز تنساب رائحة المسك فتملا المكان

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لا يجب استخدام طعام تم تجميده وفكه أكثر من مرة، ففي كثير من الأوقات تصل درجة الحرارة إلى درجة تبدأ فيها البكتيريا بالتكاثر، وبعد ذلك يتم تجميدها،وعند الطهي يكون عدد البكتيريا أصبح أكثر من المتوقع، مما يُسبب التسمم الغذائي،ولذا يجب علينا تقسيم الأطعمة إلى أجزاء مناسبة وتجميدها، عوضاً عن تجميدها بكمية كبيرة، ثم تسييحها أكثر من مرة، لاستخدام ما نحتاج إليه.‬

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لاستعاده بريق الالومنيوم 
 ﻿             
 


الالمونيوم يكتسب بمرور الوقت لونا اسود ، وحتى يتم ازالة هذا اللون الغير محبب يتم غسله بالماء المضاف اليه عصير الليمون أو الخل . ثم يدعك بورقة فويل مكرمشة ، ويعاد شطفه مرة أخرى الماء والصابون.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للتخلص من الفئران 
 ﻿               
 

 للتخلص من الفئران : رش الفلفل الأسود في الأماكن المحتمل وجود الفئران فيها ، عندها تجد الفئران تخرج هاربة بسرعة !.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للتاكد من صلاحيه المشروم ﻿               
  للتأكد من صلاحية المشروم : رش قليلاً من الملح على الفطر ، فإذا تحول لونه للون الأسود ، فإنه جيد ، وإن تحول لونه للأصفر فإنه سام .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

﻿                                                     

   لإبعاد البعوض خاصة في الليل : ضع بضع أوراق نعنع طازج قريباً من الوسادة وفي أنحاء الغرفة ولن تقترب منك ناموسه او بعوضه طوال الليل !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لتنظيف المايكروويف 
 
﻿  لتنظيف الميكروويف من اثار الدهون والبكتريا عليك بوضع طبق من الماء و الليمون ثم قومي بتشغيله لمده دقيقتين ستجدين هن الاوساخ متجمعه في الطبق لا ينقصقك سوى المسح بفوطه نظيفه .‬

----------


## مروة عاشور

كلما رأيت اسمكِ علمت أن هناك فوئد لابد سأجنيها

معلومات هامة كما تعودنا منكِ, لا حرمكِ الله الأجر.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

ولا حرمنا وجودك المثمر أيتها القديرة !

----------


## هدير

بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة 

تابعي

----------


## شيرين عابدين

وبارك الله فيك هدير الفاضلة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

حتى لا يمتص الباذنجان الزيت عند قليه 
  ﻿               
  
 عند الانتهاء من تقشير الباذنجان الأسود ضعيه في قدر به ماء وملح حتى لايسود لونه. 
ينصح بتمليح الباذنجان ووضعه قليلاً في الشمس قبل قليه لكي لا يمتصّ كثيراً من الزيت عند قليه

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لتنظيف الخلاطات من آثار اللبن والبيض  ﻿              
 
 

لتنظيف الخلاط من البيض والحليب أو أى مواد دهنية ، يمكن بوضع كمية من  الملح وقشر الليمون مع كوب ماء ساخن فى الخلاط وتشغيله لعدة ثواني وبعد  ذلك يمكن غسله بسهوله .‬

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لتقشير صحى للبطاطس والكوسا 
  ﻿              
 


عندما تقومين بتقشير الكوسا أو البطاطا ينصح بعدم المبالغة في التقشير لكي لا تفقد الثمار قيمتها الغذائيّة . 
تستطيعين غليها لمده دقيقتان ثم تقشيرها بمنتهى السهوله  
عندها ستقومين بنزع القشره الخارجيه فقط بدون اى مساس بالقيمه الغذائيه‬

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للحصول على كيكه مرتفعه ورائعه 
  ﻿              
 
 
ينصح بعدم فتح باب الفرن على فترات متقاربة ، لأن هذه الطريقة تؤدى الى تسرب الحرارة المختزنة مما يؤثر على سرعة نضج الطعام . ويلاحظ هذا عند اعداد الكيكة فأن الكيكة تهبط بدرجة كبيرة اذا ماتسرب الهواء الى داخل الفرن.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لاسنان فى بياض اسنان النجوم 

تدعك الأسنان يوميا ولمدة أسبوع بالعسل الطبيعي مع المعجون إلى أن تصبح بيضاء ثلجية ثم تدعك كل ثلاث أيام مرة واحدة .‬

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للتخلص من رائحه طبخ السمك فى البيت 

 ﻿                                                     

 
عند طبخ السمك ينتشر في البيت رائحة السمك..لذلك بعد الانتهاء من الطبخ..ضعي قدر به ماء واعواد من القرفه واتركيها تغلي الى ان ينتهي الماءواغلقي كل مراوح شفط الورائح في البيت حتى تنتشر الرائحه..وتسطيعي  ن اضافة قشر البرتقال او الليمون عند الغلي.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للتخلص من دموع البصل 

لتجنب دموع البصل ومشاكله عليكِ بإحدي هذه الطرق : 

1- ضعي البصل داخل الثلاجة بعد نقعه في قدر به ماء بارد لمدة نصف ساعة . 
2- ضعيه في الفريزر لمدة نصف ساعة . 
3- قومي بنقع البصل في الخل لمدة 20 دقيقة قبل استعماله‬

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لتحصلى على كل العصير من الليمون 
 ﻿             

 
عصير الليمون..لتحصلي على أكبر قدر من عصير الليمون . ضعيه في ماء دافىء قبل استعماله بفترة بسيطة ثم اضغطي عليه بيدك على سطح قاس ثم اعصريه .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للتخلص من الزيوت العالقه فى المقليات 
 ﻿             




ينصح بعدم استخدام المناديل أو الورق أسفل المقليات لأنها تحتفظ بالزيت . و يُفضل استخدام مصفات أو استخدام شبك الفرن كبديل .

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للتخلص من ملصقات الاسعار على الزجاج 
 ﻿             

 

تخلصي من الملصقات المزعجة العالقة بالأباريق الزجاجية 
والبرطمانات وغيرها بفركها بالقليل من زيت الطبخ.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لتنقذى المتبقى من احتراق الطعام  ﻿                                                    
إذا بدأ الطعام بالاحتراق فغيري القدر مباشرة واتركي الأكل الموجود في اسفل القدر ثم ضعي عليه شريحة كاملة من الخبز العربي فهي تمتص الطعم والرائحة .

----------


## مروة عاشور

جميلة جدا نصائحكِ ونافع جدا ما تنقلين من فوائد
بارك الله فيكِ, ونفع بكِ.

----------


## أم البشرى

وجدت هنا كما هائلا من الفوائد بورك فيك شيرين عابدين على مجهودك هنا 
ستجدينني في الجوار دائما 
كل الشكر على جميل ما قدمتي

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية شيرين وبارك فيكِ 
معلومات قيمة 
متابعة معك

----------


## شيرين عابدين

> وجدت هنا كما هائلا من الفوائد بورك فيك شيرين عابدين على مجهودك هنا 
> ستجدينني في الجوار دائما 
> كل الشكر على جميل ما قدمتي



مرحبا بك أم البشرى الكريمة وجزاك الله خيرا !





> جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي الغالية شيرين وبارك فيكِ 
> معلومات قيمة 
> متابعة معك



جزاك الله خيرا أم حمزة الكريمة وبارك فيك !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للمحافظه على مكواه البخار 

 ﻿                                                      


  لفتح مسام مكواة البخارقومى بملىء خزانها بالخل وهى ساخنة (بعد نزع الفيشة) ثم شطفها وتعبئتها بالماء مرة أخرى.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لمعرفه البيض الطازج ﻿              
  
لمعرفة البيض الطازج، ضع البيضة في الماء فإن رسبت بشكل أفقي فإنها طازجة، وإن رسبت بشكل مائل فإن عمرها من 3-4 أيام وإن رسبت بشكل عمودي فإن عمرها 10 أيام، وإن طفت فإنها فاسدة

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للمعان فضياتك  ﻿                                                    
 
للحفاظ على لمعان الفضة ضعى أصبعا من الطباشير فى درج الفضية مع الملاعق والشوك والسكاكين .. اذ انه يساعد على تشرب الرطوبة ..‬

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لغسيل الستائر بمهارة ﻿              
 
إضافة قليل من النشادر اإلى ماء غسل الستائر والأقطان يحميها من الكرمشة ويضفى عليها بياضا شاهقا.. مع الحرص على عدم عصر الستائر لأن عصرها يشوه جمالها ويؤثر على نسيجها..

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للتجميد الصحي
 ﻿                                                    
لا يجب استخدام طعام تم تجميده وفكه أكثر من مرة، ففي كثير من الأوقات تصل درجة الحرارة إلى درجة تبدأ فيها البكتيريا بالتكاثر، وبعد ذلك يتم تجميدها،وعند الطهي يكون عدد البكتيريا أصبح أكثر من المتوقع، مما يُسبب التسمم الغذائي،ولذا يجب علينا تقسيم الأطعمة إلى أجزاء مناسبة وتجميدها، عوضاً عن تجميدها بكمية كبيرة، ثم تسييحها أكثر من مرة، لاستخدام ما نحتاج إليه.‬

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لسلق الأشياء بسرعة  ﻿              


لسلق البطاطس بسرعة : قشر حبة البطاطس من جهة واحدة فقط قبل السلق  
 لسلق البيض بسرعة : أضف قليلاً من الملح إلى الماء .

----------


## أم أويس وفردوس

رووووووووووووعة بارك الله فيك فوائد تهمني في المطبخ والبيت ..شكراً لك.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

وبارك فيك أم أويس الفاضلة !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

للحفاظ على الخضروات طازجه

 ﻿                                                     
 
الخضروات الورقية كالخس،البقدونس،  السبانخ والنعنع تتعرض للتلف بسرعة اذا حفظت بالبراد بأكياس النايلون مباشرة.لفيها في ورق المطبخ ثم ضعيها في كيس نايلون .أو ضعيها في أكياس ورقية لتحافظ على نضارتها مدة أطول.لا تضعي التفاح او الكمثرى في نفس درج الخضار الورقية لأنها تحتوي على غازات تتسبب في تلف الخضار الورقية بسرعة‬ .

----------


## حكمة

فوائد طيبة ومعلومات مفيدة ...
جزيتِ خيرا أخيتي شيرين وبارك الله فيكِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

> لغسيل الستائر بمهارة ﻿              
>  
> إضافة قليل من النشادر اإلى ماء غسل الستائر والأقطان يحميها من الكرمشة ويضفى عليها بياضا شاهقا.. مع الحرص على عدم عصر الستائر لأن عصرها يشوه جمالها ويؤثر على نسيجها..


جديدة عليّ معلومة إضافة النشا
بارك الله فيكِ
نتابع معكِ تلك الفوائد.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

﻿                                                                                                   

*عندما تقومين بتقشير الكوسا أو البطاطا ينصح بعدم المبالغة في التقشير لكي لا تفقد الثمار قيمتها الغذائيّة . 
تستطيعين غليها لمده دقيقتين ثم تقشيرها بمنتهى السهوله  
عندها ستقومين بنزع القشره الخارجيه فقط بدون أى مساس بالقيمه الغذائية .*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

لأسنان في بياض الثلج

1. اصنعي معجونا من عصير الليمون والملح وضعيه على الأسنان.
2. افركي الجزء الأبيض الداخلي من قشرة البرتقال في الأسنان المشوّهة لإعطائها لمعانا أبيض رائعا.
3. استعملي معجون بياكربونات الصودا مع الماء بشكل منتظمة لإزالة اللطخات السطحيّة عن الأسنان.
4. استعملي أوراق الغار المجفّفة والمطحونة مع قشرة البرتقال المجفف لتبييض الأسنان.
5. تدعك الأسنان يوميا ولمدة أسبوع بالعسل الطبيعي مع المعجون ، ثم ثلاث مرات أسبوعيا.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة.

معلومات رائعة.

----------


## أمة الرحمن كوثر

فوائد رائعة 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم*
*أمة الرحمن كوثر*
*سارة بنت محمد*

شكر الله لكن وبارك فيكن !

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*خطورة إبقاء نصف بصلة في الثلاجة* 

1343880660341.jpg
 
يقوم الكثيرون منا بقطع نصف البصلة وترك  نصفها الثاني في الثلاجة اذا كان حجمها كبيرا، لكن اعلم ان البصل يجذب  البكتيريا، وعندما تقطع البصلة وتتركها في الثلاجة فستتجمع عليها البكتيريا  وتسبب لك المشاكل والالتهابات المعوية عندما تتناولها في اليوم التالي،  لذلك ينصح بشراء احجام مختلفة من البصل لاستعمالها حسب الحاجة.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*كيف تبيض أسنانك بطريقة طبيعية؟*
  
خوله مناصرة - خذ قطعة من قشر الموز، ودلك  بالجزء الداخلي منها أسنانك بلطف لمدة دقيقتين، سيتم خلال ذلك امتصاص  المعادن المهمة الموجودة في الموز: المغنيسيوم، البوتاسيوم، المنغنيز،  والتي ستقوم بتبييض أسناك بطريقة طبيعية.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لصحتك: لعينين جميلتين وأكثر شبابا*

 خوله مناصرة - العيون المتعبة والجفون المنتفخة تعطي انطباعا بأنك أكبر من عمرك الحقيقي، كذلك يضيع جمال عينيك وسحر نظرتك.

 أكياس الشاي وسيلة طبيعية لتجميل العينين،  وإزالة آثار الإرهاق، فالكافيين يساعد على تقليص الأوعية الدموية القاتمة  ويخرج السوائل المتجمعة في الجفون والتي تسبب الانتفاخ.

 انقع أكياس الشاي في الماء المغلي لمدة دقيقة، ثم انقلها الى الماء المثلج لبضع ثوان. استلقِ وضعها مباشرة على عينيك لمدة 15 دقيقة.

----------


## خنساء

جزيتم خيرا ,معلومات قيمة وممتعة,وننتظر منك المزيد.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

400250_249405805182371_1276069985_n.jpg


كتير  منكم بيشتكوا من بقع الزيوت علي الفرش الفاتح. عشان تتخلصوا منها, رشوا  شوية دقيق الذرة علي البقعة و سيبيه 15 - 30 دقيقة, و هو هايمتصها. ممكن  بعد كده تزيلي الدقيق بالمكنسة. شاركوا المعلومة مع أصحابكم عشان يستفيدوا  منها.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لتجنب  ذوبان المزيد من النشا عند سلق الأغذية النشوية مثل البطاطا  يمكن سلقها  لأول درجات الاستواء فقط حتى يبقى المؤشر الجلايسيمي (أي قدرة  الغذاء على  رفع مستوى السكر في الدم بعد هضمه) منخفضاً*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*لو دخل في قدم ابنتك او ابنك شظية زجاج اخلطي قليلا من كربونات  الصوديوم  مع قليل من الماء بحيث تكون أشبه بالكريمة  وضعيها مكان الشظية  وانتظري  قليلا  فسوف يخرج جزء من الشظية وأثناء ذلك يمكن إزالتها بالملقط*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*نصائح لتنظيف المطبخ
============
 - الأواني النحاسية: اشبعي قطع الليمون الحامض بالملح وافركي بها الأواني.

 - الآلات الكهربائية: لإزالة اصفرار الآلات البيضاء افركي الآلات بمزيج مؤلف من قسمين متساويين من الماء والنشادر.

  - البقع والتكتلات : لإزالة البقع المزمنة الملتصقة بها ضعي هذه الأدوات  في كوب ماء مضاف إليه ملعقة كبيرة بيكربونات الصودا ونصف كوب خل، دعي  المزيج يغلي مدة عشر دقائق ثم امسحي الأواني بالزيت بعد تنظيفها فتصير  كأنها جديدة.

 - لإزالة بقع القهوة والشاي عن الٌداح والفناجين والأوعية البلاستيكية استخدمي بيكربونات الصودا.

 - بعد التحمير في الطاسة او طاوه مباشرة يوضع عليها صابون مركز وهي ساخنة  جدا بدون ماء وتدعك ثم تشطف وتغسل مرة أخرى بالماء والصابون.

 - الخل ضروري جدا في غسل الكرستال (اشطفي الكريستال في مزيج مؤلف ربعه من الخل وثلاثة أرباعه من الماء.

 - إذا علق كوب داخل كوب آخر وكثيرا ما يحدث لا تفصليهما بالقوة بل املأي  الكوب الأعلى بالماء البارد وغطي الكوب الأسفل بالماء الساخن فينفصلان من  دون أن ينكسرا.

 6 إذا حدث سد في البالوعة اسكبي كوبا من الملح وآخر من بيكربونات الصودا داخلها ثم طنجرة من الماء المغلي
*

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*طريقة سحرية للتخلص من وبرة الملابس**


**هناك طريقة سحرية وسهلة



 1 _ ضعي قطعة الملابس التى بها الوبرة على سطح متساو

 2 _ أحضري ماكينة الحلاقة العادية التى يستخدمها الرجال

 3 _ أمسكي بالماكينة بيديك ومرريها على الملابس وكأنك تقومين بحلاقة الوبرة من على الملابس

 سوف تحصلين على نتيجة مبهرة وملابس خالية من الوبرة نهائيا لكن احذري قطع القماش*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم ريحانة

مشكورة  علي ماتقدميه

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*إزالة بقع الزيت أوالسمن من الملابس* * الاول هنستني لما البقعة تنشف ونجيب قماشة بيضة ونقلب البقعة على ظهرها  ونرش عليها بودرة تلج ونحط القماشة ونمشي عليها بالمكوة وبعدين تقلبها على  وشها ونعمل نفس اللي عملناه وهنشوف البقعة بإذن الله راحت ونغسلها بعد كده  عادي*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*
نظّفي الملاعق الخشبية بالطريقة الصحيحة


**1- إغسلي الملاعق الخشبية جيّداً بالمياه الدافئة والصابون ثمّ دعيها لتجفّ في الهواء الطلق.

 2- لا تضعيها في غسّالة الصحون لأنّها قد تنكسر بسهولة.

 3- لتعقيمها، إغسليها بالمياه الساخنة والصابون ثمّ انقعيها بالخلّ والمياه لمدّة 5 دقائق، إشطفيها بالمياه ودعيها تجف.

 4- من وقتٍ إلى آخر، إمسحيها بالقليل من زيت الزيتون الساخن ثمّ ضعيها في  الفرن لمدّة 3 دقائق على حرارة عالية قبل استخدامها في الطهي، أو انقعيها  بأي زيت نباتي 24 ساعة قبل الاستخدام. هذا الأمر كفيلٌ بالحفاظ على الخشب  لمدّة أطول.

 5- للتخلّص من الرائحة الكريهة، إنقعيها في المياه مع  القليل من بيكاربونات الصوديوم لمدّة 20 دقيقة ثمّ اغسليها بالمياه ودعيها  تجفّ.
**















*

----------


## شيرين عابدين

*1383679_228574687309520_1300630369_n.jpg
نصائح مهمة فى تنظيف المرحاض

-ممكن تنظيفه بينما أنت ذاهبة خارج المنزل لبضع ساعات بواسطة وضع ¼ كوب من المبيض المستخدم (كلوروكس) وتركه الى أنت تعودي للمنزل ثم قومي بشطفه.

- للحماية من البقع والاصفرار وضع ½ جالون خل في داخله بالليل وشطفه في الصباح.

- للوقاية من الانسداد والروائح الكريهة قومي بوضع فنجان من الباكنج صودا أسبوعيا

- لا تستخدمي المبيض مع استخدام منظف المرحاض سويا .

6- كيف تصلين للقاذورات في الأركان الضيقة للحمام بواسطة عمل العصا لمقشة قديمة ووضع قطعة قماش حولها.

7 – الفطريات لإزالة هذه الفطريات من الأحواض اغمسي قطعة قطنية على شكل كرة في محلول الكلوروكس وضعيها عند فتحة الحوض واتركيها الى ان تنظفي – -الحمام ثم قومي بإزالتها واشطفي بالماء.

8- مصرف المياه نضع ½ كوب باكنج صودا في المصرف و1/2 كوب خل لبضع دقائق ثم شطفها بماء بارد ..*

----------

